# hows yours organized?



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

im curious to how everyones layout is for their mice.how you keep them?
right now i have some females together in a 2 foot tank. then in other containers i have breeding pairs and i have other containers for pregnant does ready 

curious to how yours is all set up?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Have you looked at the "Post Your Set-Ups" thread? Here it is if not:

http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=78&start=0

Quite a few of the early pictures are missing, but there's lot to look at on that thread 

Sarah xxx


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks sarah, didnt see that


----------

